# [OT] Tux commander

## Insenic

Czy ktoś wie jak w portage nazywa się ten file manager co w temacie. Przeszukalem całe portage na rózne sposoby ;) i ni jak nie mogę znaleźć (http://www.gentoo-portage.com/s?search=tuxcmd). Prawdopodobnie będe musiał pobrać program ze strony projektu. 

Może polecacie inny file manager podobny do tego (również w GTK)?

----------

## Gogiel

Ja ze swojej strony polecam Gentoo (http://www.obsession.se/gentoo/). Chociaz i tak uzwazam, ze nic nie przebije funkcjonalnoscia MC.

----------

## Insenic

tux commander jest ładny i nawet funkcjonalny. do tego ma polską wersję językową. No nic nie mogę znaleźć w portage - trzeba kompilować ręcznie ze źródełek.

----------

## jey

Sciagnalem binarke tux commander... wydaje sie byc swietny, duzo przyjazniejszy od krusader'a.

----------

## endel

 *Insenic wrote:*   

> tux commander jest ładny i nawet funkcjonalny. do tego ma polską wersję językową. No nic nie mogę znaleźć w portage - trzeba kompilować ręcznie ze źródełek.

 

Nie trzeba kompilowac, sciagnij binarke - 1 plik, wrzuc do /usr/local/bin i juz. Btw swietny menager dwupanelowy - prosciutki i ma wszystko co trzeba

----------

## rofro

rzeczywiście fajny programik. raczej nie prędko będzie w portage bo wymaga kylixa.

jest najbliższy total commanderowi z menadżerów które znam. brakuje mi wewnętrznej obsługi archiwów. Jak można to uzyskać?

----------

## endel

 *rofro wrote:*   

> rzeczywiście fajny programik. raczej nie prędko będzie w portage bo wymaga kylixa.
> 
> jest najbliższy total commanderowi z menadżerów które znam. brakuje mi wewnętrznej obsługi archiwów. Jak można to uzyskać?

 

Wewnetrznej obslugi nie da rady uzyskac - zdefiniuj sobie file-rollera do plikow z rozsz .bz2 .zip itp

----------

## ai

jest jeszcze krusader ;] i jest w portage ;] ale ogolnie fajny ten tux commander, moze go sobie nawet wyprobuje

----------

## rofro

szkoda że nie ma obsługi archiwów. powrót do mc, chyba że krusader to ma?

----------

## ai

krusader ma obsluge zipow ale nie obsluguje ani tar.bz ani tar.gz, mozliwe ze da sie to jakos zrobic, ale uzywam go na tyle zamiennie z mc ze nie potrzebuje.

----------

## joker

krusader obsluguje tar, gzip, bzip2, zip, lha, rpm, rar, arj, ace

----------

## jey

Obsluge archiwow mozna zalatwic pluginami, ktos je musi napisac ;P lub jezeli to mozliwe skorzystac z bibliotek mc

Nie widze problemu umieszczenia tux commander'a w portage, przeciez zawsze mozna umiescic binarke zeby nie instalowac kylix'a i jego zaleznosci. Moze jest ktos chetny do napisania ebuilda?

----------

## Insenic

co to jest ten kylix? Bo przy kompilacji właśnie jego mi brakowalo i nie poszło dalej. W portage kylixa nie ma juz sprawdzałem.

----------

## Dawid159

Środowisko do programowania w C++ i Delphi o ile się nie myle  :Wink:  Firmy borland, do ściągnięcia na ich stronie, jeżeli nie ma w portage  :Wink: 

----------

## milu

 *Dawid159 wrote:*   

> Środowisko do programowania w C++ i Delphi o ile się nie myle  Firmy borland, do ściągnięcia na ich stronie, jeżeli nie ma w portage 

 

Kylix=Delphi tyle że pod linuksa, w portage tego nie ma są tylko biblioteki do uruchamiania programów skompilowanych za pomocą Kylix. Kylix3 OpenEdition do ściągnięcia za free ze stronki Borlanda. Całość trochę po macoszemu zrobiona - zamiast natywnej aplikacji środowiska(IDE,kompilator) jest odpalana emulowana poprzez zintegrowane z Kyliksem wine.

Moje zdanie o tym nie jest dobree. Żeby odpalić to musiałem mu powiedzieć, że mam kernel 2.4 a nie 2.6 inaczej walił błędem, dodatkowo glibc nie może być skompilowany z opcją nptlonly bo nie zabangla.

Nie wiem jak z tuxcmd bo nie widziałem tego w działaniu ale coś mnie odrzuca od tego typu aplikacji(w sensie że to Kyliksem budowane).

----------

## _troll_

 *jey wrote:*   

> Moze jest ktos chetny do napisania ebuilda?

 

nie samym forum czlowiek zyje:

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=33478

edit: dla leniwych ebuildy z digestami: (delikatnie przerobione bo mi sie ten sed nadpisujacy P nie podobal...)

http://vivid.dat.pl/ebuilds/tuxcmd-dev-bin.tar.bz2 (wersja 0.5.70)

http://vivid.dat.pl/ebuilds/tuxcmd-bin.tar.bz2 (wersja 0.4.101)

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## Dawid159

 *milu wrote:*   

> Kylix=Delphi tyle że pod linuksa

  Poza Delphi, można w nim jeszcze pisać programy w c++  :Wink:   *www.borland.com/kylix wrote:*   

> Borland® Kylix™ provides both ANSI/ISO C++ and Delphi™ language programming—two powerful object-oriented languages in one development solution.

 

Pozdrawiam Dawid  :Wink: 

----------

## milu

 *Dawid159 wrote:*   

>  *milu wrote:*   Kylix=Delphi tyle że pod linuksa  Poza Delphi, można w nim jeszcze pisać programy w c++   *www.borland.com/kylix wrote:*   Borland® Kylix™ provides both ANSI/ISO C++ and Delphi™ language programming—two powerful object-oriented languages in one development solution. 
> 
> 

 

Ano fakt, można.  :Wink: 

----------

## Insenic

 *_troll_ wrote:*   

> 
> 
> http://vivid.dat.pl/ebuilds/tuxcmd-dev-bin.tar.bz2 (wersja 0.4.101)
> 
> http://vivid.dat.pl/ebuilds/tuxcmd-bin.tar.bz2 (wersja 0.5.70)
> ...

 

troche wersje się tobie Przemek pomylily :) 0.5.70 to jest developerska a nie 0.4.101 :) (zapewne chochlik :))

----------

## _troll_

 *Insenic wrote:*   

> troche wersje się tobie Przemek pomylily  0.5.70 to jest developerska a nie 0.4.101  (zapewne chochlik )

 

ehehehehe  :Smile: 

Thx. Tak - to oczywiscie maly blad  :Wink: 

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

